# Conversion to Digital TV



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Does it receive the current digital channels? I would suspect not, but ask this question again on Saturday for a definitive answer! (digital change-over takes place on Friday, June 12th)


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

jrepp said:


> I have a portable radio that receives TV audio (channels 3-12), will this feature stop working with the digital conversion?


Sorry, it will not work.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Interesting
I wonder how many people have radios that pick up TV channels that will no longer work?


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Interesting
> I wonder how many people have radios that pick up TV channels that will no longer work?


My guess would be 3.

4 if you include the OP.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> I wonder how many people have radios that pick up TV channels that will no longer work?


I have a little 5" screen tv with a radio built in. It runs on batteries. I paid over $100 for it about 8 years ago. I use(d) it when the power goes out or when a storm blocks the satelite signal from the tv. It was helpful to know what kind of weather warnings or watches were posted. I suppose it's of no use now.

Anybody want to buy a nice 5" screen tv? I'll give you a good deal on it. It's an antique! J/K LOL :no:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

So do the TV radios work?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmmmmm.......

I haven't turned the thing on since the last trip to the basement with all the kids during the last _real_ storm last summer. I guess this would be a good time to check it.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, the radio works well (AM and FM). Of course, no tv signal. 

Question: What the heck do I do with this thing now? Turn it on and tell the kids to count the moving dots? *sarcasm* LOL

Okay, here's a serious question: This little tv sits on the shelf for months-on-end without being used. BUT!......when the tornado siren in town comes on during a tornado warning and I grab all the kids and run down to the tornado shelter, I really NEED this little tv (that's why I bought it). With it, I can see the weather reports on the local channels and know where the most severe weather is in my county. 

Should I buy one of those little digital convertor boxes and keep it hooked-up to this tv permanently in the tornado shelter? All I have right now is DirecTV, which is ABSOLUTE CRAP (useless) in a storm, since the storm clouds block the satelite signal to all the local weather reports. 

Oops! I don't mean to make it sound like DirecTV isn't good. It's great 99.9999999% of the time. Just not when there is heavy cloud cover.

The other question is: Can I even hook-up one of the convertor boxes to a plain tv like this in an area of the house that is un-used, with the exception of about 1-2 hours a year?


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

If your safety is at stake, get an NOAA weather radio with AM/FM.. I don't know that I'd trust a DTV converter box and rabbit ears to get reception in a basement during a storm.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That's a good idea. 

Do the converter boxes have a battery back-up?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Analog TV audio is the same thing as an FM broadcasting station. An FM radio with the TV bands simply has a range above (channels 7-13) and below (channels 2-6) the regular FM band. 

Except that no major TV stations broadcast that way any more.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Right now, I am not aware of any battery powered converter boxes, so if you loose power, you're blind. I'm sure that in time, they will be out on the market, but not yet. I have one of those Casio LCD TVs I bought years ago for hurricane season. Now, its completely worthless. Give it time, and you'll see the battery TVs out with the built in digital tuner.


----------

